# Trish, we're waiting ...



## davetgabby

Trish ,hope you aren't too worn out with your nine hour drive to get Sammy. If you 're too busy getting him settled Saturday we'll understand that we'll just have to wait for the details and some pictures. But hurry! Like Kathie says "op2: "


----------



## lfung5

I guess we will give her until Sunday to get her act together


----------



## TilliesMom

waiting too... opcorn:


----------



## davetgabby

lfung5 said:


> I guess we will give her until Sunday to get her act together


 Yeah geeze, how long can it take to rescue a dog. ound:


----------



## lfung5

LOL!


----------



## pjewel

You guys are bad!!!


----------



## Ninja

:bump: bumping this  have been following and am waiting as well!!


----------



## TrishK

LOL...you guys rock! I'm just having my breakfast and will be heading out in about 10 minutes. I bought fresh batteries for the camera the other day so I will try to post pics as soon as I possibly can. I don't imagine I will be back before 7ish as it's 9 hours driving return plus we will stop for lunch and hopefully spend a short while at the foster mom's letting Sammy acclimate to us a bit before we head back out again. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## pjewel

Exciting day. I can't wait to hear all about it -- and see the photos. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## lfung5

Stop for lunch? Are you kidding?! You have anxious people waiting your return. How inconsiderate of you

Have a safe drive. I can't wait to hear all about him and see pictures!


----------



## pjewel

lfung5 said:


> Stop for lunch? Are you kidding?! You have anxious people waiting your return. How inconsiderate of you
> 
> Have a safe drive. I can't wait to hear all about him and see pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

op2: Count me waiting too!


----------



## lfung5




----------



## davetgabby

op2:


----------



## TrishK

Hey there everyone. We made it home and actually made really good time. No traffic, no accidents, no snow, no rain. woo hoo! Here are a few pics I just took. I don't really know a whole lot more about Sammy's past other than the people said they were going to travel and didn't want to put him in a kennel, but when the foster mom offered to help out in that regard, they said that they simply didn't want him anymore. I just don't understand that. He seems to be a very loving dog. He didn't like being in the carriage in the car, but settled down his whining within a few minutes. He's very quiet and doesn't say much, but he is sooooo adorable. The previous owners had him cut short because apparently he didn't like to be groomed. Foster mom has, in just a month of having him, worked with him and says he is fine now. Also, his previous humans said that he didn't like other dogs, so they kept him away from other dogs. Apparently, a month ago the poor thing didn't even know how to play, but foster mom has two Havs of her own, plus a shepherd and gets along fine with them all. He is very bouncy, and ran around the house when we came home and checked everything out. Billy, my DS, gave him his pillow and blanket on the couch and Sammy did the most adorable thing. He dug under the blanket and pulled it up over his snout and eyes and then held it in place with his paws over his eyes. I don't know what that means, but it was the sweetest thing to watch. Anyway, we are here now and settling in. My DS had such a smile on his face all the way home, which being a hormonal, grumpy 13-year-old is something I haven't seen in a while and brought tears to my eyes. Anyway, I don't want to write a whole novel here, so here are the pics.


----------



## davetgabby

So glad things are going good Trish. You must be exhausted. Thanks for the update and keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## TrishK

Ya, it was a long ride, but definitely worth it. I'm so glad already that we found him. He doesn't seem shy at all either; he's already following us around.


----------



## davetgabby

Wow that's really a good sign. Just go very slowly with him. Is he scratching at the door to go out yet. Have some treats ready. ?


----------



## lfung5

He is so stinking cute! Hard to believe someone gave him up. It's probably going to take him a few days to show his true personality. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear more about as you get to know him. Enjoy the evening. Hope he sleeps through the night!


----------



## TrishK

Thanks guys. Yes, I'm going to run out and get some more treats. The ones I bought foster mom said weren't the greatest. So far I think he lets us know he needs to go. I say think because Billy went into the washroom and then Sammy went looking for him and suddenly made a weird half bark half whine and I wasn't sure if he was calling Billy or telling us he also needed to go. But Billy took him out and Sammy promptly went, so...


----------



## Ninja

Yayyy!! He sounds great, of course we'll want updates throughout the week


----------



## pjewel

BTW, don't be worried about writing too much. In our world, novels are good. I'm so excited for you and for him. It's inconceivable to me that someone would take on the responsibility of raising an animal and then just give it up. I agree with Linda, it will probably take a few days for him to show his true personality. Just give him time and lots of love (I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir - ) and watch him blossom.

Give your little bundlle of love an extra belly rub from me.


----------



## davetgabby

that's great. Actually you can use anything he does as a cue to take Sammy out. Whether it be scratching the door , barking, pawing at you, but for now take out right away when he does one of these things. In the middle of the night, if Molly needs to go out, she will climb on me in bed and stare at me. That's one of her signals. You'll figure him out. Yeah get some rest and enjoy him , you can fill us in more tomorrow.


----------



## TrishK

Ninja said:


> Yayyy!! He sounds great, of course we'll want updates throughout the week


But of course! I wouldn't have it any other way. :biggrin1:

Dave, for now Billy will take him out pretty regularly until he gets the lay of the land.

Overall, he seems pretty much at home already and seems to have found his spot...on the couch beside the kid.


----------



## davetgabby

TrishK said:


> But of course! I wouldn't have it any other way. :biggrin1:
> 
> Dave, for now Billy will take him out pretty regularly until he gets the lay of the land.
> 
> Overall, he seems pretty much at home already and seems to have found his spot...on the couch beside the kid.


That's cool but you should take him out too. Get him used to having both of you available and tuned in to his signals. If you can avoid a mistake for the next few days, you'll increase your odds significantly. Talk tomorrow.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh how adorable he is. Look at that face. I am so glad I finally got a chance to log in. Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear more about him and pictures...pictures...more pictures.


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay Trish! I've been following from your first posts looking for a havanese and I am so happy that you and your son now have Sammy home with you. You're a woman who knows how to get things done! 

He's adorable and I hope your first few days getting to know each other go as smoothly as today has.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

It's really good to hear you had such a good trip and made it home safely. Sammy is very handsome! That is great that your son has taken to him too. It sounds like his previous humans just didn't want to be bothered. Their loss. Hope things continue going well for you all - sounds like Sammy is going to make a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## TrishK

Thank you all for your support and kindness. 

I gave Sammy some ground beef and liver, but he turned his nose up at it, so I cooked it and he gobbled it up, but he took the pieces that were a bit bigger out and put them on the floor beside the bowl.  

He's definitely giving us signals when he needs to go because he looks over and whines and then when Billy takes him out he does go pee; so this is good. 

I was going over his papers, and it appears that when he had his rabies shot this year it was a tri-annual one and states he is next due in July 2013. I wasn't aware there was anything but an annual shot. Is this something any of you know about?

Thanks again.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Augie got his first rabies shot as a puppy, somewhere between 3-4 months, then a second shot a year later, which was last Feb. and his next one is due three years from that date. I was surprised too, as I thought they were given yearly.


----------



## TilliesMom

Yay, Yay, Yay!!! Congratulations Trish!
Sammy is ADORABLE! I LOVE the second pic of him! precious!
sounds like he is settling in and making himself right at home!!!
Hope the first night goes as smoothly as the 1st evening!!!


----------



## lfung5

Trish, 
Sammy is such a good boy. Sounds like you have a picky eater though. When I only had Bella, I would leave her food out, so she could graze all day. I can't do that anymore. My boys like to eat especially Scudder. If I leave food out he wil blow up like the Michelin man! What a guy
Yes, there is a 3 yr rabies shot. I only give that shot. There's a lot of research that vaccines last way longer than they tell the pet owner. Vet's suggest giving boosters annually. You might want to read into it. I do what's called titers. It's a blood test that measures antibodies. My guys have not needed boosters in a couple years.


----------



## Laurief

Congratulations on such a cutie pie!!! I love the fact that he has put a smile on a teenagers face!! I think Havanese bring out the "best" in people  I look forward to hearing about him and of course - more pictures!!!


----------



## TrishK

Thanks Linda and Linda for the info re the 3-year rabies vax. 

Oh Laurie, you have no idea.

Well, Tillie's mom, we certainly didn't have a full-night's sleep that's for sure. Billy took Sam out at 10 before bed and he settled quite nicely waking up at 3 whining at the bedroom door, so Billy got up and dressed and took him out and sure enough he did have to do a big pee. Back in and back to bed. Up at 4 for another outing...pee status unsure at this time. Back in, but Sam wouldn't settle, so I took him out thinking he may have to poop. We went for a short, brisk walk instead of just going to the yard and sure enough a big poop followed by a little poop. Poop was formed by very soft. Back to bed. Up at 6:30 wanting to go out again. While I was getting clothes on Sammy pooped inside. Poor little guy had a bit of diarrhea. He's a smart one though, or maybe things were just positioned right, because he went on the mat at the front door. I have a little mat 2 x 3 for stomping off boots on top of a big mat and it was the little one he went on, so I cleaned it up and it can just go in the washer. So anyway, I still took him out in case there was more, but he was quite eager to get back in and into a nice heated waterbed. Up again at 10. I made him a scrambled egg for breakfast (foster mom said he likes these). He's made no indication he wants to go out, so I put him back in bed with Billy for now. I'm heading out for a monthly brunch in a few minutes, but Billy knows to be quick getting him out if Sam needs to go. I will also put a piddle pad at the door, just in case we are not quick enough. Do you guys think that he had the diarrhea because of the stress of the change? It was a long car ride for him and then all the changes might have upset his tummy? Also, yes, I think he is a fussy eater, but I'm sure we can figure it out, it might just take some time. Ok, I gotta run. Have a great Sunday everyone.  I will take some pics this afternoon. If it's not too cold, maybe the boys can goof around outside for a while. It's very cold and windy here today -13C (8F) with 37 km (23 m) wind gusts, so probably not too much outdoor play. Oh, and I weighed him and he's actually about 8-9 pounds, but you can still feel his bony bum and collar and stuff. Foster mom said she'd like to see another 3 or so pounds on him. Ok, gotta run.


----------



## davetgabby

Sounds like a busy night Trish. I would get rid of that mat for awhile. Washing it won't get it totally clean. You have to keep an eye on him for awhile ,until you get into a routine. He obviously knows to go outside. I wouldn't bother putting a pad there. The key is going to be getting him onto a proper diet and regular feeding schedule. Let me know what we talked about. But it sounds like he's doing nicely. Good stuff.


----------



## TilliesMom

sorry the first night was so rough 
hopefully Sammy settles in quick and you can get some sleep soon!!


----------



## TrishK

Hey all, 
I went to Global and got some Orijen since that is a pretty good kibble and I want to leave food for him for whenever he wants it since he needs to gain. Also bought some freeze-dried liver bits. He turned his nose up at both so far. So I guess we'll see how it goes. While I was out, he had another bout of the runs, this time at the back door. Also on a mat, albeit a big one. I guess Billy wasn't quick enough getting his boots and jacket and stuff on. His diarrhea is like dark-chocolate pudding. He seems perfectly fine though. He sure is a quiet little fellow. He hardly makes a noise at all.
Trish


----------



## davetgabby

TrishK said:


> Hey all,
> I went to Global and got some Orijen since that is a pretty good kibble and I want to leave food for him for whenever he wants it since he needs to gain. Also bought some freeze-dried liver bits. He turned his nose up at both so far. So I guess we'll see how it goes. While I was out, he had another bout of the runs, this time at the back door. Also on a mat, albeit a big one. I guess Billy wasn't quick enough getting his boots and jacket and stuff on. His diarrhea is like dark-chocolate pudding. He seems perfectly fine though. He sure is a quiet little fellow. He hardly makes a noise at all.
> Trish


His system is definitely off.Like I mentioned , it will be a little tough getting him onto kibble from home cooked/human type food. See the post about anal glands and pumpkin. Try adding a little to the kibble. Just make sure he's drinking. The biggest thing with kibble is that they drink plenty. But you have to get him off the diet he was on. This should be a slow transition but with diarrhea now, you might have to wait till he purges his system. If he doesn't eat and still has the runs. A fast might be necessary to cure the diarrhea.


----------



## TrishK

I don't want to get him onto kibble since he was already on kibble as well as home-cooked. I'm giving him home-cooked and want to supplement the home-cooked with the kibble so that he has that extra to eat instead of just feeding him twice a day. I'm going try this for now and see how it works. He seems to like the cooked human food. Hopefully, he will like the Orijen. I bought three sample packs, the chicken, the fish, and the red meat. Other than being very quiet he seems content enough. I don't think he really knows how to play like a dog though. He doesn't know how to fetch a ball at all. I have little tennis ball, perfect size for him, and he has no idea that when I throw it that he should go get it. I always thought that that was almost an instinctive thing for them. Maybe not bringing it back, but at least going after the ball and grabbing it. I have friends not far from here who have three active dogs and a big property, so I think we will go see them this week and get some doggy playing time in. Maybe he will learn from the other dogs. It's just unfortunate that it will be so cold all week. I will have to put his sweater on for sure and only play outside for a short while. I asked foster mom about taking Sammy to my friends in a while to play and she said it would be fine to take him right away and that he would enjoy it despite my friends dogs being bigger, Vizsla, Whippet, and JRT/Beagle cross.


----------



## davetgabby

Trish, I have to recommend talking with Sabine. Like she mentioned in the letter that I sent you. This is not that simple. When you do home cooked you have to balance things out. Yes the Orijen is a better kibble than the kibble she was on at the foster home ,but it's the home cooked that was innapproriate. I strongly suggest you have a consult with her. Diarrhea is something you really have to watch. It can become a serious health concern.


----------



## TrishK

davetgabby said:


> Trish, I have to recommend talking with Sabine. Like she mentioned in the letter that I sent you. This is not that simple. When you do home cooked you have to balance things out. Yes the Orijen is a better kibble than the kibble she was on at the foster home ,but it's the home cooked that was innapproriate. I strongly suggest you have a consult with her. Diarrhea is something you really have to watch. It can become a serious health concern.


Thanks Dave, I intend to.


----------



## TrishK

*A few more pics*

All tuckered out from an up and down night and heading out for a walk.


----------



## Laurief

Trish - question---- what, in the end do you want him to be eating on a regular basis??? Raw, kibble, simply home cooked?? 
Laila was 1lb 5 oz when she came home last week at 8 weeks. Although she has not been weighed, I know for sure that she has gained, and simply because she was not "fighting" for her food! I first fed her 4x a day - and she is down to 3x now. 
I guess that getting him to gain weight for you to feel comfortable will take time, and your decision on exactly what you want him to eat! 
Good luck, and good luck - he really is a cutie pie!!!
 Laurie


----------



## davetgabby

TrishK said:


> Thanks Dave, I intend to.


here's her email. [email protected]


----------



## TrishK

Hey Laurie,
From my research, ideally I would like him to have home raw or home cooked. So far he seems to prefer it cooked to raw. I'm going to get in touch with Dave's friend Sabine and see what she says. He just seems so skinny. When he sits up on my lap, his little chest is like a cornish hens. Nothing to it all. I know the breed is only little, but he seems to have no meat on his bones and apparently at 9 pounds he has gained some since the foster mom took him in. I also got liver treats, not sure if I mentioned that, and he has no desire to have those either. Can a dog really be that picky I wonder. I only have ever known dogs who would eat anything, even things that weren't food! I guess I will see what Dave's nutritionist friend has to say. Here's another pic too.


----------



## lfung5

Trish,
I really think he will come around in a few days. My guys don't fetch. Actually, Mr Scuds will chase anything that is thrown, but I can't count on him to bring it back. I know you are eager to get him to eat, but don't give him too many new things to try. That in itself can give him the runs. You have to transition him slowly to anything new. This breed can be picky eaters. I think it's great that you are giving Sabine a call. He looks spoiled already!


----------



## Kathie

Trish, Sammy is adorable! It sounds like he and Billy are going to be best buds!

Not all dogs like to play ball! Abby won't even go near a ball......lol Her favorite toys are Kyjens pipsqueaks. When they hit the floor they make the sound of the animal they represent - she loves it! Tosses them in the air over and over again! She was 8 mos. old when we got her and it was months later before she ever played with a toy. I had just about given up on it when she got a pipsqueak as a gift at a playdate and has been playing ever since!!

As for food, anything new has to be introduced slowly or could cause upset tummy which is probably what has happened in addition to being excited over a new environment. Hope all that gets cleared up soon.

About quiet - Abby is the quietest dog we've ever had! I can hardly believe that she goes days without letting out a single bark and that is usually just for the doorbell! You are going to love your Havanese!


----------



## TrishK

I do hope to spoil him, but in a good way. I really just want him to be happy. I think he had a rough start of it with his previous humans  

I'm sure you're right about introducing too much at once, but it's not like he's actually eating most of what I seem to be offering him anyway; just sniffing and turning away. I'd just like to find something he likes, which at this point seems to be cooked beef and eggs, so I'll give him that until I hear back from Sabine

On a happy note...it's very cool how he follows Billy around everywhere already, and when I came home earlier he came running up from the rec room to see me too, though when I took him off his pillow on the couch beside Billy and put him on my lap for a cuddle, he promptly jumped off me and back onto his pillow beside Billy. The kiddo thought that was very funny.


----------



## TrishK

The Kyjens pipsqueaks look very cute. I bought him an unstuffed stuff animal today if this makes any sense lol. We'll see if he takes to it at all. 
I'm glad to hear that the quietness isn't weird. Most of the dogs I know seem to be retardedly hyper and you can never forget they are around, as they are usually bouncing off some wall or furniture or person or other dog, or at least chewing a bone or something, but Sammy seems so quiet that I keep looking to see that he hasn't left the room. I don't even hear him breathing lol. I'm sure it will just take some time. As you all already know from my prior posts...I'm one of those everything five minutes ago type personalities LOL.


----------



## pjewel

TrishK said:


> Hey Laurie,
> From my research, ideally I would like him to have home raw or home cooked. So far he seems to prefer it cooked to raw. I'm going to get in touch with Dave's friend Sabine and see what she says. He just seems so skinny. When he sits up on my lap, his little chest is like a cornish hens. Nothing to it all. I know the breed is only little, but he seems to have no meat on his bones and apparently at 9 pounds he has gained some since the foster mom took him in. I also got liver treats, not sure if I mentioned that, and he has no desire to have those either. Can a dog really be that picky I wonder. I only have ever known dogs who would eat anything, even things that weren't food! I guess I will see what Dave's nutritionist friend has to say. Here's another pic too.


Trish, if you're trying to get him to eat some kibble, but a small bag of Bi-Jac. Every one of my dogs gobbles it up when I have it. I would also try making some rice in broth and giving that to him. As for the treats, I also suggest you get a bag of the Bil-Jac liver treats. It's worth one bag of each to try.

The beginning is tough since you don't know what's going to work. Give him and you a little time to adjust. And, if I were you, I would paste your remark on the fridge about his being so quiet, so you can look at it and laugh when he isn't. 

BTW, I love that photo in his sweater. Cute, cute.


----------



## Ninja

Trish, I feel what you are going through with the picky eater. My dog is reallyy picky and it is very frustrating :frusty: It sounds, and looks like Sammy is already very happy in your home. He looks so peaceful sleeping and he is adorable


----------



## lfung5

TrishK said:


> I do hope to spoil him, but in a good way. I really just want him to be happy. I think he had a rough start of it with his previous humans
> 
> I'm sure you're right about introducing too much at once, but it's not like he's actually eating most of what I seem to be offering him anyway; just sniffing and turning away. I'd just like to find something he likes, which at this point seems to be cooked beef and eggs, so I'll give him that until I hear back from Sabine
> 
> On a happy note...it's very cool how he follows Billy around everywhere already, and when I came home earlier he came running up from the rec room to see me too, though when I took him off his pillow on the couch beside Billy and put him on my lap for a cuddle, he promptly jumped off me and back onto his pillow beside Billy. The kiddo thought that was very funny.


I wouldn't change too much until you talk to Sabine. You might be making his picky eating worse. If you keep putting different food in front of him, he will keep waiting for something better. These guys are smart. I don't know if anyone mentioned, but I think boiled chicken and rice help with the runs. I think I also gave my guys pepto, but don't try it without consulting your vet. I am not sure the dosage! Also, try to get him to drink so he doesn't get dehydrated. 
Glad to hear he's warming up to everyone. It's great you haven't found any big issues with him! He sounds like a great little guy. Look at the bright side, you might have a picky eater, but at least you don't have an overeater! I know one or two!!


----------



## TrishK

Sigh, a bunch of the brands you guys have suggested don't seem to be available here. 

okay, last night...so Billy took Sam out around 2:30 as Sammy was whining to go. He did pee, but I guess Billy didn't stay out long enough because a few minutes after they had settled back in Sammy wanted to go out again, and Billy wasn't dressed quick enough and Sammy pooped on the piddle pad that I had placed at the front door. (I think it's awesome that he's using the pad; not sure if he knows or if it's a coincidence simply because it's at the door, either way, I'll take it). However, he poops are still diarrhea; chocolate pudding consistency. He's not going excessively that I'm worried about dehydration or anything; he had the runny poop one other time yesterday when they were out for a walk, so it seems the frequency is normal, it's just that it's all runny. I don't really understand why though because really I haven't changed his diet in any extreme way. I'm cooking beef, ground and liver, last night I added some rice and mixed veggies to it. This is the same stuff foster mom had been feeding him so really no change. As for the kibble, though I've offered it, he sure hasn't eaten any of it. I tried to give him a tiny bit of banana this morning because I know bananas can be binding, and he wouldn't eat that either. He did eat his scambled egg for breakfast though, and then did the silliest thing. He would put his nose in his other bowl, the one with the kibble in it, and poke the kibble with this nose, then step back from the bowl and put his head on the floor moving back toward the bowl as if he was trying to push something to the bowl with his forehead. He did this at least a dozen times. It was very funny to watch, and very weird.


----------



## Suzi

The only time I gave maddie beef she had dirareea really bad. I know puppys are differant. I think it is weird if you are sticking to the same diet that he has loose stools. Their are parisites that cause dirrarea and you need to take a sample to the vets to aliminate the posibilitys of geardea or other problems. Maddie had something that started with a c and had a I at the end
I would deffantley bring in a stool sample.:welcome:


----------



## Cherin36

Hi. Trish, first I want to say Congratulations on your sweet little Sammy! He is so adorable!
I can understand your anxiety about the pudding poop. My puppy had it off and on when we first got him and I had the Vet on speeding dial so much she thinks I am a neurotic freak...which may be partly true. 
The breeder had told me to be on the look out for Coccidia, which I think is what Suzi was referring to. The breeder told me it is a parasite of some sort that takes advantage of immune systems in distress...ie the stress of getting used to a new home. (Anyone feel free to correct me if this is wrong.) I can't believe I can't remember now but I don't think he ever had it, but I think he ended up going on an antibiotic as a precautionary measure for something else. Regardless, I think a call to the vet is probably a good idea. If nothing else, it will make you feel better. And btw, I was told coccidia isn't that serious...he would just have to take some meds.
-Erin
One more thing...I think someone said this earlier but canned pumpkin helped Chewy's pudding poo.


----------



## TrishK

Ok, I just got off the phone with foster mom and she clarified that she did not always give him homecooked, but gave him mainly Purina kibble and would give him a scramble egg on one day and a bit of ground beef with his kibble on the next day, etc. So she says that his loose stools are because he is suddenly getting too much of the good stuff all at once. She said to just take his food away for a bit but to give him canned pumpkin as that tends to be binding. I recall reading on here the other day someone mentioned this too in another thread that when working at the vet's they give pumpkin for diarrhea. The boys just went out for a nice walk down in the field at the end of our road and poor Billy said he couldn't keep up with Sammy. Billy has a runner's build and he can go, but apparently Sam can outrun him. :biggrin1: Ah, life is good.


----------



## TrishK

LOL I love it when we are in the process of posting stuff and then the posts overlap as we are effectively talking over top of each other...too funny. Yup, I'm gonna get the pumpkin and ease up on the homecooking and see if that does the trick. I really don't think it's anything more than the food, especially now after talking to the foster mom and clarifying that the homecooking was only an add on or treat not his regular meals. Also the fact that he is not stooling any more frequently than what would be considered normal and he is quite playful after having gone for good run and romp outside. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Sheri

TrishK said:


> The boys just went out for a nice walk down in the field at the end of our road and poor Billy said he couldn't keep up with Sammy. Billy has a runner's build and he can go, but apparently Sam can outrun him. :biggrin1: Ah, life is good.


I love reading about how Billy and Sammy are bonding! It just makes me smile to think of Sammy getting smiles from a teenager!

Aren't these dogs wonderful?!


----------



## TrishK

Sheri said:


> I love reading about how Billy and Sammy are bonding! It just makes me smile to think of Sammy getting smiles from a teenager!
> 
> Aren't these dogs wonderful?!


Absolutely Awesome!!! :biggrin1: I know it's still early days, but I really think that getting Sammy is on my short list of one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------

